# Davidoff 2nds - Private Stock



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

I picked up three new cigars the other day for just under $3/stick. The name on the label was "Private Stock", and they were kept separate from the usual inventory in a gallon-sized ziploc bag, all of which did not illicit a positive reaction on my part. 










However, I got very excited when I read what was written in black Sharpie on the bag: "Davidoff 2nds."

You see, a long time ago, a cigar shop I frequented sold unlabeled bundles for $25/20pk. These cigars were nice, connecticut shade wrappers, with a mild-medium body which emitted clouds of billowing smoke! These creamy monsters were fantastic, if in need of a little age.

I came to learn that these bundles were Davidoff seconds, which were excellent smokes at a very reasonable price!

The trouble was, the local shop started putting their own private label on them, and no longer sold them as bundles! This really chapped my hide, and I've never found them again...

Well, today I burned down the first of the three, and that great creaminess came back to me! True to form, this stick needed a little age, as the first 1/4 inch or so really tasted too "fresh" for my liking. My plan was to let the other two sit a while and taste them aged before buying more, but I think I'll get back over to the shop I found these at and buy some more right away!

I'm very happy that I have found a great smoke, but sad that they are no longer "quite" the good deal that I once had...

It was still a little chilly outside today, but I made a good time out of reading _District of Columbia v. Heller_ while burning this one down!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Ive been meaning to try one of these ever since I read about them on Famous but they arent available at any of my local B&M's.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

"Famous?" What is that?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

jwise said:


> "Famous?" What is that?


Famous Smoke Shop
is an internet leviathan like Cigars International. They are a massive retail and distribution enterprise and own several other B&Ms and distributors.

What a great thread! I love that you smoked this while reading DC v Heller. It's a landmark decision and one of very very few broad-sweeping SCOTUS decisions. Thing that scares me is that it was a, squeaking, 5 to 4. Remain ever vigilant. Think about how the vote would go TODAY...


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Famous Smoke Shop
> is an internet leviathan like Cigars International. They are a massive retail and distribution enterprise and own several other B&Ms and distributors.
> 
> What a great thread! I love that you smoked this while reading DC v Heller. It's a landmark decision and one of very very few broad-sweeping SCOTUS decisions. Thing that scares me is that it was a, squeaking, 5 to 4. Remain ever vigilant. Think about how the vote would go TODAY...


It would go the exact same way - we just traded one lib for another.

McDonald v. Chicago is the next major case, and it will be argued in March! Watch out for it! It will possibly incorporate the 2nd Amend. holding in Heller to ALL the states! (This is the topic of a paper I am currently writing for my law journal.)


----------



## Thumper2672 (Dec 4, 2007)

Are these listed in their catalog?


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice, I just dropped a bid on some on CigarBid based on your post!


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Thumper2672 said:


> Are these listed in their catalog?


I just found them!










Private Stock #1 Natural | Famous Smoke Shop

I just looked at half-a-dozen online shops, and the going rate is between $72-78/box for Private Stock #1's (7.5X48.)


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> Nice, I just dropped a bid on some on CigarBid based on your post!


And I am on you like stink on a Tatuaje


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> And I am on you like stink on a Tatuaje


HAHAHA, the race is on!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> Nice, I just dropped a bid on some on CigarBid based on your post!


I think this is what he's talking about and saw your bid on the Robustos. I didn't bid on this so you can still take it for $15 as it ends tonight.

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=837538


----------



## Thumper2672 (Dec 4, 2007)

Dang it! I just bought another humidor today. If I had the cash, it would be a three way battle for those sticks!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

?? from HOPEWELL, VA $17.00 2 of 2 is the current wiener so far with an automatic bid in place. Lol,,,hmmm, could this be somebody I know?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cigary said:


> ?? from HOPEWELL, VA $17.00 2 of 2 is the current wiener so far with an automatic bid in place. Lol,,,hmmm, could this be somebody I know?


what? thEY'RE good cigars?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> what? thEY'RE good cigars?


Ha ha ha,,,hope you get em brother and don't get sniped. I may have to try these again sometime as I tried 4 of them before but that was many moons ago.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Evidently, Tim wimped out after I smote him with the killing volley (I even noted him in my bid). Davidoffs for $3.50 a stick? Even I can justify that.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll haft to pick up a few singles of these. Have yet to try any Davidoff cigar, why not start out with a cheap one.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I've smoked 7 different Davidoffs. None impressive to me. I have one left in my humi that has to go soon but I cant bring myself to not enjoy it. Maybe tonight as I have a slight cold. I post & review at cigar inspector and if you hunt around there in the Davidoff reviews you will find a comment from their marketing director stating that the reason we are not liking them is because we are resting them too long. They are ready to go, at purchase ,I was informed. Hmmmm, doesnt get any better with ageing, straight from the maker.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> in the Davidoff reviews you will find a comment from their marketing director stating that the reason we are not liking them is because we are resting them too long. They are ready to go, at purchase ,I was informed. Hmmmm, doesnt get any better with ageing, straight from the maker.


lol thats nice to know, I guess I won't be stocking up on these lol.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> lol thats nice to know, I guess I won't be stocking up on these lol.


 Try them by all means. Each to his own. Just dont buy them to age, expecting them to improve. They dont IMHO.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll admit that the last time I tried these was over 10 years ago, but it was my distinct memory that they improved with age. 

Smoking this one yesterday, I tasted the 'freshness' that fades, to be replaced by complex flavors and creaminess that made me long for more. 

I guess I'll know for sure after a few months...


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Evidently, Tim wimped out after I smote him with the killing volley (I even noted him in my bid). Davidoffs for $3.50 a stick? Even I can justify that.


I saw that bid and had to laugh!!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Use a bit of patience on cbid & you can pick up a fiver of these for $5-$7.


----------



## TooTall (Feb 3, 2009)

Until the late 1990's, Private Stock were indeed Dav 2nd.'s That changed and now they are a brand on to themselves confirmed by my local Dav rep. IMHO, they now taste more like Griffins extra's than any Dav.s I've had. They come in a long filler and mixed filler lines so be sure what you're getting is what you want - believe the red labels are mixed filler. 

Personally, I think they get better with age too and the bigger ring sizes are tastier.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

The one I have is a long-filler. If you look around, you'll find the mix-filler as well. The label is different.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> what? thEY'RE good cigars?





Herf N Turf said:


> Evidently, Tim wimped out after I smote him with the killing volley (I even noted him in my bid). Davidoffs for $3.50 a stick? Even I can justify that.


ROFL!!! I just saw your bid, HAHAHA - that is hilarious!!! Congrats on the win, jerk!

Actually I was bidding on another lot and just grabbed 'em for $7.00... not sure it's the same Private Stock though. The band is different and it says they are made at the Tabadom Factory where AVO Davidoff are made - anyone know if these are the same??? I guess for $7.00 we'll see!

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 838201


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

itsme_timd said:


> ROFL!!! I just saw your bid, HAHAHA - that is hilarious!!! Congrats on the win, jerk!
> 
> Actually I was bidding on another lot and just grabbed 'em for $7.00... not sure it's the same Private Stock though. The band is different and it says they are made at the Tabadom Factory where AVO Davidoff are made - anyone know if these are the same??? I guess for $7.00 we'll see!
> 
> Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 838201


I believe the ones you picked up are the short/mixed filler version.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

jwise said:


> I believe the ones you picked up are the short/mixed filler version.


Yeah, it does say 'mixed-filler'. Any idea if it's the same tobaccos? Might still be a good smoke. Heck, I think I like the Tabacos Baez SF better than the regular one!


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

itsme_timd said:


> Yeah, it does say 'mixed-filler'. Any idea if it's the same tobaccos? Might still be a good smoke. Heck, I think I like the Tabacos Baez SF better than the regular one!


It just means that you can't have a two-inch ash hanging off your stick! Otherwise, they taste the same to me!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

jwise said:


> It just means that you can't have a two-inch ash hanging off your stick! Otherwise, they taste the same to me!


That'll be OK by me! :thumb:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> ROFL!!! I just saw your bid, HAHAHA - that is hilarious!!! Congrats on the win, jerk!
> 
> Actually I was bidding on another lot and just grabbed 'em for $7.00... not sure it's the same Private Stock though. The band is different and it says they are made at the Tabadom Factory where AVO Davidoff are made - anyone know if these are the same??? I guess for $7.00 we'll see!
> 
> Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 838201


Hey, it was all in good fun. Your consolation is that I paid $0.40/stick over box price. The ones I got are the long fillers and CI assures me they're the same "Davidoff Seconds" of old. Whatever. I've never smoked an "aged" NC Davidoff, so I can't really comment as to any difference. The NC has to be taken on it's own merit. You have to be able to enjoy a cigar that is somewhat mild, but tremendously smooth and creamy, for it's own sake. Never smoked a Davidoff that had any real "power" to it. Then again, I wasn't really looking for that either. :juggle:

Guess we'll see.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I looked in the reviews about the 3x3 & 4x4 tubo bundles, supposedly Davidoff seconds, and to my surprise not a single review. Every time I go to my b&m I tell myself to try one and never do. Any opinions on them?


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

For my taste buds, the maduro Private Stocks are god-awful and the Connecticuts are just okay.

But the 3x3s are actually very good! If you do pick up a few, be sure to remove them from the tube and set them inside your humi for at least a few days. I've smoked them straight from the tubes and they just don't seem to have that signature Davidoff-style taste. Let them rest for a few days outside of the tubes and they definitely seem to "come around"!

The ones I liked were the Robusto, Corona, and Lonsdale.

These aren't anything like the regular production full-boat White Labels though. If you want to try something with a definite Davidoff-style profile without shelling out big coin, try a Griffin's. A relatively inexpensive, underrated Davidoff-made cigar with that signature taste.


----------

